# écran compatible mac



## JOEL65 (6 Avril 2008)

Excusez la simplicité de ma question, mais mon écran cathodique venant de me lacher, peut on brancher sur un powermac G4 sous OS9 n'importe quel écran LCD actuel , wide ou 4/3 ; n'y a t il pas de problème de compatibilité de prises ou de système ? Merci à ceux qui voudront bien m'apporter ce conseil .


----------



## Al_Copett (6 Avril 2008)

Quel est le modèle ton Power Mac G4, car il me semble que cette famille Power Mac a été déclinée en une importante série de variantes ?

Il y a la section "Support" du site  d'Apple qui reprend les caractéristiques d'anciennes machines, on y parle sur les pages 3 et 4 de Power Mac G4.

Sinon que dit la documentation technique de ta machine ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Avril 2008)

Al_Copett a dit:


> Quel est le modèle ton Power Mac G4, car il me semble que cette famille Power Mac a été déclinée en une importante série de variantes ?
> 
> Il y a la section "Support" du site  d'Apple qui reprend les caractéristiques d'anciennes machines, on y parle sur les pages 3 et 4 de Power Mac G4.
> 
> Sinon que dit la documentation technique de ta machine ?



En fait, ça ne dépend pas du modèle de PM G4, mais de la carte vidéo branchée dessus (qui n'est pas nécessairement celle d'origine).

Tu regarde derrière le Mac de quelles sortie(s) vidéo tu dispose, et tu choisis un écran qui puisse s'y connecter (ou à l'une d'entre elles s'il y en a plusieurs).


----------

